# Burned my lawn pretty good, assume I just need to wait it out?



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, made another rookie mistake. My soil test results show virtually no P or K, and I followed the soil remediation guidelines by putting down .9lb/1,000 sq feet of 0-46-0 and .9lb/1,000 sq feet of 0-0-60.

It's been over 100 degrees the past few days, and I'm keeping my Bermuda Tifway 419 at .5in. I decided I'd put both applications down early in the morning, water heavy for 45 minutes and head out with my family for the day.

When I got home at 8pm, I discovered that hardly any of the fertilizer had dissolved, and the next day the lawn showed lots of burn damage. Lesson learned - only used easily soluble fertilizer in this heat and low cut grass. Or maybe find liquid applications that easily water in?

I assume I just need to wait for this to grow out? Was hoping to have it looking tip top for the 4th. Here are a few pics. First one is from the day before, which showed how nice the lawn was looking :-(


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

It shoud be the MOP. It can be rough. Next time use SOP. You app rates are not high.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How many inches of water is 45min? Have you done an irrigation audit?

0.9lb of TSP/ksqft = 0.41lb of P/ksqft. Or you mean 2lb of TSP/ksqft to get 0.9lb of P/ksqft?


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> How many inches of water is 45min? Have you done an irrigation audit?
> 
> 0.9lb of TSP/ksqft = 0.41lb of P/ksqft. Or you mean 2lb of TSP/ksqft to get 0.9lb of P/ksqft?


45 minutes is just over 1 in of water based on my tuna can water tests. I applied 2lb of TSP/ksqft to get 0.9lb of P/ksqft.

The stuff I put down would hardly dissolve at all. I just checked, and it was MOP, not SOP (lesson learned). When I got home and saw the burn, I mowed up the leftovers sitting on the lawn.

Thanks so much for your help, I'd be helpless without this forum. I'm learning a ton.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh! The prills stayed on top of the grass. Bermuda problems with a thick canopy. To avoid that you should use greens grade prill sizes. I'm not sure what else to do; maybe a broom, verticuter.

It was not the mop. SOP will also take forever to breakdown.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> Oh! The prills stayed on top of the grass. Bermuda problems with a thick canopy. To avoid that you should use greens grade prill sizes. I'm not sure what else to do; maybe a broom, verticuter.
> 
> It was not the mop. SOP will also take forever to breakdown.


Thanks for this. I'm having a bit of trouble finding greens grade fertilizers that only have P or K macros. Are there products you would recommend for these that are available online? I have an M4 sprayer, so could do liquid if needed. Cheers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Soluble potassium is hard. Potassium nitrate is a way since you have irrigation. If you can, drop by the maintenance shop of your local golf course and talk to the super. He can share his sources for greens grade stuff.

Ask in the warm season folder for ideas around it. I think just going over the turf with a stiff broom (like when you spread sand) should do the trick. Also, make sure the turf is dry (no am dew).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, Greens grade fertilizer will work to a certain extent but going straight liquid is the way to go if you are mowing at or below .5". Bermuda will get so thick and carpet like that stuff will just sit on top of the grass and then will get picked up or thrown by the reel next time you mow. Since you are probably mowing every 3-5 days that isn't long enough for any normal fertilizer to dissolve and break down.

Urea and AMS is fairly easy to find for your Nitrogen source but finding soluble sources for P and K it will take a little bit of effort. I know SiteOne sells some Macron 20-20-20 which is water soluble and could be used in the short term until you can find a more cost effective source. Once you get your P numbers up you should be good for awhile since it doesn't tend to leach or get used up as quickly as N & K. @g-man is correct in the Potassium Nitrate(13-0-43) will most likely be your best bet of Potassium in water soluble form. For the TSP you may want to wait until the Winter to add that to the lawn when you aren't mowing as often and it has more time to work down into the soil. Whatever you do, I DO NOT recommend buying fertilizer online as the shipping costs (even if it's free, it's still factored into the cost) will make it cost prohibitive.


----------

